# Yüreğindeki



## Mindlevery

Hi again! 

*Yüreğindeki sevginin büyüklüğünü biliyorum.*

Actually there is only one thing I don't understand in this sentence, and that is "*ki*" in "yüreğindeki"...

Could you please explain me?


----------



## chrysalid

yüreğinde - in your (his/her) heart
yüreğindeki - that is in your (his/her) heart


----------



## ukuca

Compare to this:
Evimde bir kedi var. Evimdeki kedi çok şirin. _There's a cat in my house. The cat in my house (The one that in my house) is very cute._


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Hi again!
> 
> *Yüreğindeki sevginin büyüklüğünü biliyorum.*
> 
> Actually there is only one thing I don't understand in this sentence, and that is "*ki*" in "yüreğindeki"...
> 
> Could you please explain me?



*It is the ki which makes adjective from a noun.*


----------



## Mindlevery

Teşekkürler!

So...that sentence means something like:

"I know the greatness of your love that is in your heart."

 Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Volcano

*Yes you are right*


----------



## Mindlevery

Çok mutluyum!


----------



## turkishspeaker

Mindlevery said:


> Teşekkürler!
> 
> So...that sentence means something like:
> 
> "I know the greatness of your love that is in your heart."
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong!


 You are %100 correct.


----------



## Mindlevery

turkishspeaker said:


> you are %100 correct.


----------

